# Monthly Computer Cube Competition - July 2018



## colegemuth (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello everybody!

Way back in the day (2010) @qqwref held monthly computer competitions with a whole bunch of events each month. I am bringing this competition back to the forum! For the first month I will keep all of the rules that @qqwref used in his competitions, but this will change next month.

Here are the rules.
- Do all of the solves for each event consecutively (no practice solves in between). You must decide that you're doing official solves right before you start the first one. You can redo a solve if you get a computer-related problem.
- You may use any simulator you want (if it supports the puzzle of course).
- *NO MACROS!* You can't do more than one turn per key press.
- Try to keep inspection under 15 seconds.
- I have the right to ask for proof that you are capable of the times you claim.
- For each event, the top 5 people get 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 points in that order. However, a DNF result will never get any points.

Here are some useful simulators:
- qqwref's qcubev2
- qqwref's qminxv2
- csTimer's Virtual Cube found here (You will have to change the settings to enable Virtual Cube)
- @imvelox Clock Simulator: ClockSim
- ksim by @Kirjava

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Average of 5.
- *7x7x7*: Average of 5.
- *Kilominx*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Square-1*: Average of 5.
- *Skewb*: Average of 5.
- *Clock*: Average of 5.

I will add more puzzles as I find the simulators again. (If you have requests please tell me.)

I hope this competition will gain some traction once more!!!


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 6, 2018)

aw man, i would love to compete but cstimer always stops once i do one turn while the tiemr keeps going


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 6, 2018)

Do we just use whatever scrambles the simulator provides?


----------



## colegemuth (Jul 6, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Do we just use whatever scrambles the simulator provides?


Yeah! There is a feature in qcube that allows you to start the timer from a specific state, but as of now we will just use the random scrambles that the simulators provide.



LightFlame_ said:


> aw man, i would love to compete but cstimer always stops once i do one turn while the tiemr keeps goingView attachment 9282


Another option for a simulator that looks similar to csTimer is: ksim by @Kirjava


----------



## colegemuth (Jul 12, 2018)

- *2x2:* 6.951 2.970 8.994 (15.935) 6.487 9.306 8.034 12.819 4.033 (2.545) 4.994 5.961 => 7.05
- *3x3:* (36.715) 25.093 (22.961) 28.372 23.923 25.416 28.365 17.487 20.659 16.442 25.227 27.098=> 24.47
- *4x4:* (1:55.454) 2:16.687 2:10.066 (2:16.765) 1:58.50 => 2:07.402
- *5x5:* 2:52.671 (2:57.054) 2:32.869 2:10.163 (2:07.041) => 2:31.901
- *6x6:* 5:12.950 4:40.211 (4:34.255) (5:31.128) 4:35.648 => 4:49.603
-* Megaminx:* 2:13.166 (2:11.728) (2:18.505) 2:17.851 2:12.147 => 2:14.388

-- *More to come*


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 12, 2018)

colegemuth said:


> - *2x2:* 6.951 (2.970) 8.994 (15.935) 6.487 => 7.477
> - *3x3:* (36.715) 25.093 (22.961) 28.372 23.923 => 25.796


Average of 12 for 222 and 333, no?

e: my own times:

333: 19.560, (30.444), 19.750, 25.690, 20.569, 23.358, 17.871, 21.154, 27.405, 30.073, (16.680), 18.431 = 22.386 // I used to be sub-20… this is what I get for being a tryhard and trying to do ZBLL without muscle memory


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 12, 2018)

*3x3: *8.529 8.121 8.703 9.551 (14.192) 10.383 10.999 8.895 11.600 (7.703) 9.215 8.377 => *9.437 *//qcube v2
*2x2: *2.520 3.775 2.992 2.464 3.178 4.209 4.864 3.497 (5.641) (2.225) 3.656 3.048 => *3.420 *//qcubev2
*4x4: *54.496 58.152 (1:12.081) 1:02.803 (50.455) =>* 58.484 *//qcubev2
*5x5: *(1:48.223) 1:55.784 2:05.399 1:50.617 (3:24.071) =>* 1:57.267*


----------



## colegemuth (Jul 12, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Average of 12 for 222 and 333, no?


Shoot! I forgot about those two being Averages of 12. Should I be able to redo, or try again next month? Thoughts?


----------



## CarterK (Jul 12, 2018)

colegemuth said:


> Shoot! I forgot about those two being Averages of 12. Should I be able to redo, or try again next month? Thoughts?


Do 7 more solves and calculate the ao12


----------



## colegemuth (Aug 3, 2018)

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. Tao Yu: 3.240
2. colgemtuh: 7.20

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. Tao Yu: 9.437
2. xyzzy: 22.386
3. colegemuth: 24.47

[B]4x4x4[/B]
1. Tao Yu: 58.484
2. colegemuth: 2:07.402

[B]5x5x5[/B]
1. Tao Yu: 1:57.267
2. colegemuth: 2:31.901

[B]6x6x6[/B]
1. colegemuth: 4:49.603

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. colegemuth: 2:14.388
```

Winners!! - (coincidentally all three competitors )
@colegemuth - 27
@Tao Yu - 24 points
@xyzzy - 5 points


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 3, 2018)

*2x2: *4.180 7.813 (2.331) 2.623 3.156 2.652 2.718 6.653 4.483 (9.451) 3.941 3.154 => 4.137


----------



## colegemuth (Aug 3, 2018)

Tao Yu said:


> *2x2: *4.180 7.813 (2.331) 2.623 3.156 2.652 2.718 6.653 4.483 (9.451) 3.941 3.154 => 4.137


I assume you are wanting this in the August Competition? I created a new thread for August yesterday here.


----------

